# found a pea sized lump on jaw



## 1982emmac

Hi girls

My LO is 8 days old and when winding him yesterday I found a small pea sized lump on his right side of face, not far from ear on his jaw. Not sure what it is at all, and seems to move slightly when i touch it, although this doesnt bother him at all. It is slightly red to look at too.

I had a forceps delivery, and have tried googling different things but havent come across anything. I know am probably being paranoid but I suppose that is just normal as a mother? My midwife is coming back out Friday for 10 day check so am going to ask then, in meantime am just wondering if anyone could shed some light to what it could be?

Thanks all x


----------



## megs79

Hi there, I also had a forceps delivery and found exactly the same kind of lump on my baby's jaw. I had a midwife appointment the next day and she said it's very very common and due to the forceps. Apparently they stay for quite a few weeks but it's harmless and will go eventually. It's worrying isn't it? I'm sure that's what it is for you as well and that your midwife will put your mind at rest x


----------



## Lexy7200

How funny me too, it was nothing to worry about i went to docs and they said just keep an eye on it now she is 13 weeks its gone!!xx


----------



## Bexivillian

I have found one on my babys head just behind the ear, I keep forgetting to ask the health visitor when i see her :S x


----------



## choc

I had forceps and lo also had the same on his jaw, don't worry x


----------



## Jennifurball

Glad I found this, I just found the same on Scarlett. Does anyone know how the forceps cause this?


----------



## bumpwanted

The little lumps behind the ears on the back of los head are lympth glands (nodes) Checked with my Los doctor yesterday x


----------



## d_b

My LO had a lump behind his ear. I noticed around 1 month - doctor said it was a swollen lymph node and just keep an eye on it and come in if it gets bigger. It's still there but smaller now.


----------



## Jennifurball

Hers is below her cheek, MW is coming tomorrow so will point it out. Hope it is nothing sinister. :(


----------



## leigh5tom

Don't think it's the same thing, but I have a pea sized lump on my jaw, I've had it for as long as I can remember! I wasnt delivered by forceps tho, was told its just a fatty lump! I can move it about but it's not red lol xxx


----------



## 1982emmac

hi there, funny to see this post come up again seems like so long ago! i mentioned it to mw who logged it in DS's red book and told me to mention it at 6wk check, it was still there then and doctor confirmed it was from forceps and quite common. It was gone in a few weeks after that. My mw had never come across it before though. Def mention to your mw when you see her x


----------



## Jennifurball

Thank you.

MW came just now, I pointed it out to her and said I found online it could be from the forceps delivery, she said she had never heard of that before, just to keep an eye on it and if it doesn't get better, to go to the GP.

I asked if she had any idea what it could be and she said no, so now I am worrying myself stupid. :cry:

Going to register her at the GP's tomorrow, do you think I should book her in too? It has really worried me now MW doesn't have a clue either. :cry:


----------



## Jennifurball

Just registered her at the GP's and booked her in to have it looked at next week. I have noticed though the skin looks very slightly bruised over the lump, so am hoping it is because of the forceps.


----------

